# UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?



## heeey fuffziich (10. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte demnächst "ultraleicht" Spinnfischen gehen (Rute bis 10g WG und 16er oder 18er Mono). Brauche ich an meinem Gewässer (Rhein bei Neuss) ein Stahlvorfach?
Ich bin, was den Hechtbestand im Rhein anbelangt, nicht mehr so auf dem neuesten Stand. Als ich vor 10-15 Jahren angeln war, ging jedenfalls nicht viel mit Hechten 
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Hechte nehmen zu, das schon seit Jahren.

Eine Frage am Rande: was willst Du mit 10 g am Rhein? In der Buhnenmitte ok, aber mM etwas zu schwach auf der Brust. Wenn Du in der Kehrtströmung oder entlang der Strömungskante absuchen willst ist die 10 g nicht wirklich gut geeignet.


----------



## Nolfravel (10. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Wenn das Gewässer nicht komplett hechtverseucht ist, dann würde ich ohne fischen. Ich fisch ja auch nicht mit Wallergerät, nur weil mal ein Waller beissen kann.
Ich hab bisher erst einmal beim Barschangeln mit Stahl gefischt. Aber auch nur, weil ich mehr Hechte als Barsche gefangen habe...


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Würd mir auch eher um die Schnur und die Rute Gedanken machen.
Finde die gewählte Schnurstärke n bisserl unterdimensioniert.

Mit welcher Methode magst denn Fischen gehen ?


----------



## heeey fuffziich (10. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Danke zunächst für die Antworten!
Es soll mit kleinst Spinnern, Blinkern und Wobblern gefischt werden.


----------



## Doze (10. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Würd mir auch eher um die Schnur und die Rute Gedanken machen.
> Finde die gewählte Schnurstärke n bisserl unterdimensioniert.
> 
> Mit welcher Methode magst denn Fischen gehen ?



entweder das oder du solltest das Gewässer wechseln 

mache ich zumindest wenn ich mit der ul-rute unterwegs bin

am Rhein macht das keinen Spaß meistens, zuviel wind, Strömung, etc . also mir zumindest.

Doze


----------



## FranzJosef (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Rute mit 'nem WG bis 10gr heisst Koedergewicht von 3,5gr bis max 5gr; alles darueber ist zu schwer fuer eine vernuenftige Koederfuehrung.
Dazu 'ne 18er Mono bedeutet: Wurfweite um die 10 bis 12 Meter, wenn ueberhaupt.
Was man damit am Rhein will... |kopfkrat+

PS: Aber wenn's so sein soll, dann wuerde ich auf jeden Fall 'n Stahlvorfach nehmen, da 'ne 14er oder max! 16er Mono nicht allzuviel ab kann in punkto Abrieb.


----------



## thanatos (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

mach man wie de denkst fetzt sicher,wenn du bedenken wegen
hechten hast ,ein stück geflochtene tut´s auch der köder sitzt doch eh
meist im kiefer,angle selbst auch so und hab erst zweimal das pech
gehabt das die biester die sehne durchgebissen haben,hab sie mir in den
darauffolgenden tagen mit stahlvorfach geholt,den alten köder hatten
sie sich aber schon abgeschüttelt.viel spaß!


----------



## Simp (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Wenn es UL bleiben soll, könntest dünnes Vorfach aus Titan oder Wolframcarbid nehmen, ist recht sicher und hält wohl den meisten Hechten stand. #h


----------



## rogumatt (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Ähnliche Gedanken zum Vorfach mache ich mir gerade auch. Ziel sind Baggerseen mit gutem Barsch und Hechtbestand.
Was findet Ihr ideal als Vorfachart, wenn es hauptsächlich auf Barsche geht ? 
Ich will keinen eventuellen Hecht durch fehlendes hartes Vorfach verlieren - einmal ist es für den Hecht nicht gut und andererseits natürlich auch für den Angler.

Empfehlt Ihr:

- Hardmono
- Stahl
- oder ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Solange man stur einzieht - wie also beim spinnen mit Spinner, Blinker oder einfachen Wobblern - braucht man in meinen Augen eigentlich kein Stahlvorfach, da der Köder fast immer vorne bzw. im Maulwinkel sitzt.

Da stört gerade beim UL-Fischen aber auch ein Stahlvorfach am wenigsten, wenn der Köder eh immer auf Zug ist.

Angelt man mit Gummi oder führt Wobbler oder Blinker variantenreicher (twitchen, Spinstops etc.) kann ein Stahlvorfach den recht kleinen Köder  beim UL-Angeln schon aus der Balance bringen (in wie weit das die Fängigkeit beeinträchtigt oder nur den Angler stört, sei mal dahingestellt).

Das Perverse:
Genau hier wäre ein Stahlvorfach sinnvoll, da die Bisse eben oft auch beim absinken kommen oder beim "schweben" (Suspender)...

Und da ziehen sich die Fische den Köder eben oft auch tiefer rein als bei einem Köder auf Zug....

Moderne, tragkraftangepasste Stahlvorfächer sind im Fluss eher kein Problem, im Stillwasser kann das anders aussehen (auch wieder je nach Köder und Einholgeschwindigkeit)..

Man kann da wirklich keine allgemeingültige Empfehlung geben, weil es auf viel zu viele individuelle Faktoren ankommt - vom Gewässer, Bestand, Köder, Köderführung etc...

Ich persönlich würde nur bei wirklich gutem Hechtbestand aber immer zu einem Stahlvorfach tendieren.....


----------



## hechtomat77 (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



thanatos schrieb:


> mach man wie de denkst fetzt sicher,wenn du bedenken wegen
> hechten hast ,ein stück geflochtene tut´s auch der köder sitzt doch eh
> meist im kiefer,angle selbst auch so und hab erst zweimal das pech
> gehabt das die biester die sehne durchgebissen haben,hab sie mir in den
> ...


 
Ein Stück Geflochtene tuts auch?#q
Ja klar, Geflochtene ist auch mega Abriebsfest! So ein Blödsinn!
Dann kann er grad ohne Vorfach fischen! Mit der Geflochtenen Schnur kommst du einmal an die Steine oder Muscheln und Zack ist die Schnur ab! Nicht umsonst nimmt man bei einer Geflochtenen Hauptschnur ein Vorfach!

Deine Einstellung bezüglich Abbiss durch Hechte finde ich auch sehr Fragwürdig!

Dem TE empfehle ich ganz dünnes 15 lbs Titanvorfach zu verwenden.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Aynim (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Hallo, 

Da du immer auch mit zandern rechnen musst würde ich eine geflochtene nehmen, He 10 her halt da schon mehr aus und ein Stück fluorcarbon als vorfach...

Lg


----------



## hechtomat77 (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



Aynim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da du immer auch mit zandern rechnen musst würde ich eine geflochtene nehmen, He 10 her halt da schon mehr aus und ein Stück fluorcarbon als vorfach...
> 
> Lg


 
Wenn seine Hauptschnur eine 18er Mono sein soll, warum um Himmelswille soll dann ein Geflochtenes Vorfach die Tragkraft erhöhen???????????????????????????????????????

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## heeey fuffziich (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Vielleicht hätte ich schreiben sollen, dass der Rheinabschnitt mit  zahlreichen Buhnenfeldern bestückt ist, was die UL-Geschichte aus meiner  Sicht machbar macht. Im Hauptstrom, und da gebe ich Euch Recht, ist das  nichts mit UL. Hatte ich aber auch nicht vor. Zudem bieten  Mündungsbereiche von Nebenflüssen und Hafeneinfahren interessante  Angelplätze, wo es nicht auf Weite ankommt. 
Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach zu benutzen, halte ich auch für  unvorteilhaft, gerade bei Steinpackungen, Muschelbänken und eventuellen  Hechten.
Es wird also ein feines Stahlvorfach werden (7x7 oder Titan) in Kombination mit 16er Mono.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Sollte so unter den Bedingungen dann auch passen..


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Wenn seine Hauptschnur eine 18er Mono sein soll, warum um Himmelswille soll dann ein Geflochtenes Vorfach die Tragkraft erhöhen???????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Stephan



Ich meine aus seinem nicht ganz entzifferbaren Posting erahnen zu können, dass er die Hauptschnur meint und nicht das Vorfach! Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir auch nicht! |rolleyes


----------



## Anglero (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

In Bonn gehen wir auch manchmal mit der UL Spinnrute auf die Buhnen. Der zu befischende Abschnitt liegt dann je nach Länge der Buhne etwa zwischen Fuß und Mitte der Buhne - das funktioniert in technischer Hinsicht sehr gut! Zumal sich bei etwas niedrigerem Wasserstand an der Buhnenkante regelrechte Strandabschnitte bilden, von denen man mit den kurzen Ruten gut die ausgespülten Gumpen und Rinnen auf der Stromabseite erreichen kann. 

Ich fische mit einer Mitchell Mag Pro Spin 198cm, WG 2-8g, und erreiche mit diversen Mepps, kleinen Wobblern an einer Geflochtenen (10er PowerPro) gute Weiten.

Ich halte den Hechtbestand gerade in den Bereichen zwischen den Buhnen für recht ordentlich (relativ gesehen, da ja eh kaum Fische...). Deshalb und wegen der Tatsache, dass sich ein Hecht mit der UL eben nicht mal schnell und kompromisslos einkurbeln lässt, ist ein hechtsicheres Vorfach aus meiner Sicht unerlässlich. Ich benutze feines Flexonit.

Richtige UL Cracks können bestimmt elegantere Lösungen empfehlen 

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## FranzJosef (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Bei uns im Toom-Baumarkt gab es 'ne zeitlang braun-ummanteltes Stahlvorfach mit 3kg Tragkraft (von Westline). Das verwende ich bsp.sweise fuer's UL-Fischen. Ist megaduenn & geschmeidig, bei 1,89€/10m.
Wenn die das naechste Mal ihr Sortiment auffrischen, muss ich mir gleich saemtlichen Bestand holen, man bekommt sonst nirgendwo so duennen Stahl. 
I.Ü. hat noch nicht ein Hecht diesen duennen Stahlfaden durchgebissen.

PS:
Ich hab' verstanden, wo Du UL-Fischen willst. 
Ich wuerde trotzdem vorschlagen, dass Du Dein Vorhaben noch einmal in der L-Variante ueberdenkst. |supergri
Damit wirst'e erstens mehr Freude haben & zweitens variabler sein. |supergri


----------



## FranzJosef (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Richtige UL Cracks können bestimmt elegantere Lösungen empfehlen


Ich fuehle mich mal angesprochen... 
Nein, es geht auch aus meiner Sicht nicht ohne Stahl.
Auch der duennste Stahl ist sicherer als jedes andere Material. 






Anglero schrieb:


> Ich fische mit einer Mitchell Mag Pro Spin 198cm, WG 2-8g, und erreiche mit diversen Mepps, kleinen Wobblern an einer Geflochtenen (10er PowerPro) gute Weiten.


Die Rute fisch' ich u.a. auch. 
Hab sie gestern zum Vertikalangeln gefischt.
1x Hecht von 72cm & 1x Hecht von Ü80, keine Probleme.
Allerdings ist die MagPro 2/8 schon eine SEHR gute & steife UL-Rute.
Probier' mal die 8er Nanofil dazu aus, Du wirst ueberrascht sein, welche Wurfweiten drin sind. 

Das aendert nichts an der Tatsache, dass man fuer 3m-H²O-Tiefe schon einen 5gr bis 9gr Koeder braucht, um bsp.sweise beim Vertikalangeln RICHTIG Gefuehl zu haben.
Wenn nun auch noch geworfen werden soll... |kopfkrat
'N 2"-Kopyto wiegt 2,5gr + 2gr Jig = 4,5gr. Damit hast Du definitiv KEIN Koedergefuehl zum Jiggen/Faulenzen/etc.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

16 LB´s geflochtene + hauchdünnes Titan.

So handhab ich es zumindest.


----------



## FranzJosef (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Das mit dem Titan seh' ick ja ein... 

Aber 'ne 16lb-Schnur? An 'ner UL? |kopfkrat
Kannst ja mal spassenshalber Deine Schnur um 'ne 1,5L(kg)-PET-Flasche knoten & versuchen die mit der Rute hochzuheben. Pass' auf, dass die Rute nicht bricht! 

PS:
8kg-Schnur im UL-L-Bereich... Tztzzzz...


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Also ich finde, dass bei einer Ul-Rute eine geflochtene von 0,10mm fällig ist. Welchen Zielfisch verfolgst du? Barsch?


----------



## heeey fuffziich (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Barsch Döbel in erster Linie. Kann mich einerseits mit geflochtener nicht anfreunden, habe auf der anderen Seite aber auch noch nie damit geangelt. Lasse mich gerne überzeugen, also OT on


----------



## wrdaniel (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Ich nutze das 7Stand von Drennan in 5kg. Schön dünn das Zeug und lässt sich wunderbar twizzeln. Kleine Wobbler werden beim umrüsten auf Einzelhaken so angepasst das sie auch mit Stahl ihre Funktion erfüllen.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Hi,

ich kann Dir ebenfalls zu Titan als Vorfach raten.Zum einen ist es langlebiger als Stahl,macht keine Kringel und ist zudem leichter.Gerade kleine Hardbaits bleiben dann Suspender und werden nicht zu sinkenden Modellen!

In Verbindung mit ner Sufix Performance Braid (6lb),Fluorocarbon Gamakatsu 0.20 für mich die perfekte Montage was das UL Fischen betrifft.

gruß peter


----------



## magi (11. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Feines Titan musst du dir dann aber selbst herstellen, die handelsfertigen Vorfächer machen mit den entsprechend groben Anbauteilen jeder Suspender zum Sinker. Gleiches gilt für dünnen Stahl (7x7 oder 1x19, mMn ist 1x7 nicht so geeignet). Wenn du möglichst unauffällige Vorfächer haben willst musst du selbst bauen. Viele Suspender aus der SQ und Pointer Familie vertragen ein feines Stahlvorfach- wenn "elegant" gebaut (kleinste leichte Duo Locks bzw.Verbindungsringe anstatt Wirbel zwischen Stahl und Mono).


----------



## Aynim (12. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Die geflochtene meine ich natürlich als hauptschnur, hab nicht mehr drüber geschaut über das Posting...


----------



## hechtomat77 (12. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



Aynim schrieb:


> Die geflochtene meine ich natürlich als hauptschnur, hab nicht mehr drüber geschaut über das Posting...


 
Das konnte man aber aus deinem Post absolut nicht rauslesen, vorallem schreibst du ja im zweiten Satz was von Vorfach!


Aynim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da du immer auch mit zandern rechnen musst würde ich eine geflochtene nehmen, He 10 her halt da schon mehr aus und ein Stück fluorcarbon als vorfach...
> 
> Lg


 
Easy, wollte dich auch nicht blöd anmachen aber manche Leute hier im Forum empfehlen Sachen, da stellt es mir die Nackenhaare!
Keine Ahnung aber Hauptsache irgendwas daher geschrieben.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Nolfravel (12. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Wenn Stahl gewünscht ist, würde ich ein kurzes 7x7 Stahl direkt an die Mono knoten. Funktioniert mit dem Schlagschnur/Jochenknoten ganz gut


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Das ganz dünne Drennan kann ich auch empfehlen. Ist natürlich vergleichsweise viel knickanfälliger, aber bei schwer abrissträchtigen Spots halt deutlich günstiger als Titan... 

Da tuts finanziell nicht ganz so weh, wenn man pro Tag 5 oder mehr Vorfächer per Hänger verliert... zudem finde ich persönlich das Twizzeln angenehmer als Quetschen - vor allem bei UL-Montagen deucht mir die Wicklung unauffälliger als Hülsen...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Das mit dem Titan seh' ick ja ein...
> 
> Aber 'ne 16lb-Schnur? An 'ner UL? |kopfkrat
> Kannst ja mal spassenshalber Deine Schnur um 'ne 1,5L(kg)-PET-Flasche knoten & versuchen die mit der Rute hochzuheben. Pass' auf, dass die Rute nicht bricht!
> ...



Hat ca 0,07 mm, brauch ich auf meiner Barschcombo, da regelmäßig Hecht, Waller und co einsteigen, und bei den Hindernissen im Wasser wähle ich die Schnur lieber etwas dicker.


----------



## FranzJosef (12. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hat ca 0,07 mm, brauch ich auf meiner Barschcombo, da regelmäßig Hecht, Waller und co einsteigen, und bei den Hindernissen im Wasser wähle ich die Schnur lieber etwas dicker.


Ja, 0.07mm auf der Verpackung. 
Die PowerLine von GigaFish hat auch so ungefaehr die Ausmaße, relle 0.25mm kommen eher hin; auch wenn dieses Geflecht schon vergleichsweise duenn ist.
Nur: Dir bringt doch so 'ne Schnur nix... Also... Ick mein', da gibt's (reell) duenneres Material, mit dem Du es auf WESENTLICH mehr Wurfweite auf der UL-Combo bringst, ohne wirkliche Tragkrafteinschraenkungen hinnehmen zu muessen. 

PS:
Ich hab' eben mal die Colaflasche neben mir gewogen (1080gr.), dann den Jigkopf eingehakt, Bremse zu & LANGSAM angehoben... Mehr als 3kg-Belastung duerfte wohl keine UL-Rute mitmachen. Bei 1kg Belastung war meine MagPro eben schon bis in's Handteil gebogen...
PPS:
'Ne 0.08er Nanofil reicht fuer jeglichen Drill locker aus, da geben vorher Rute & Rolle auf. Zum Haengerloesen reicht's auch, wenn man's richtig anstellt. Bei Wurfweiten & Wurfqualitaeten zwischen 16lb-Geflecht und 8er Nanofil liegen nicht nur Welten, sondern ganze Sonnensysteme!


----------



## thanatos (13. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

teilweise finde ich eure ansichten zu ul-fischen doch etwas seltsam.
beim plötzen stippen bindet doch auch keiner sein häkchen an ´ne
45 kg strippe nur weil ab und zu sich mal ´n karpfen die made rein
pfeift.ärgere mich zwar drüber aber nur weil ich einen neuen haken
anhängen muß.beim ultraleicht ist hecht,zander und wels nun mal
nicht der zielfisch.
@ hechtomat:meinen spinnköder führe ich durchs wasser und harke
damit nicht den grund.
zugegeben:ich bin sehr konservativ und muß nicht jeden neuen
lüttütü haben,meine jüngste rolle ist weit über 10 jahre alt,weder von
penn noch von shimano und die blöden fische merken das noch nicht
mal,sonst würde ich wohl kaum noch gut fangen.wenn demnächst
die gps gesteuerte köderführungsfischfindemaschine auf den markt 
kommt kann ich ja mal drüber nachdenken und mir dazu die elektronisch
gesteuerte elektrorolle zulegen-aber ob das dann noch spaßmacht??
petri heil


----------



## FranzJosef (13. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



thanatos schrieb:


> beim ultraleicht ist hecht,zander und wels nun mal nicht der zielfisch.


Also bei meinem UL-Fischen gehoert sowohl Esox als auch Sander zur Zielgruppe, obgleich Barsche natuerlich die Hauptzielgruppe sind. 
Ich war Dienstag gerade wieder mal in 'nem "neuen" (mir bis dahin unbekannten) Tackle-Shop. Da fragte ich nun nach 3kg-Stahlvorfach, duennem Titan und/oder der UL-Tackle-Ecke.
Der Verkaeufer schaute ungefaehr so: |bigeyes ...
Zitat:" UL-Angeln??? |bigeyes Aehmmm... #t ... Nee, haben wir nicht. Das ist doch nicht gross oder schwer oder lang oder teuer..."
Wenn der Otto-Normal-Interessierte sich im Shop beraten laesst & da als Antwort "Haben wir nicht" oder besser/schlechter noch "Gibt's nicht" (als Ausrede fuer nicht vorhanden) kommt, dann fischt dieser Angler halt mit 20lb-Schnur auf der 4000er Rolle an 'ner 1,60m 2/10-DevilSpin und 5cm-Kopyto am 2 gr RoundJig.  |rolleyes


----------



## hechtomat77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



thanatos schrieb:


> @ hechtomat:meinen spinnköder führe ich durchs wasser und harke
> damit nicht den grund.
> zugegeben:ich bin sehr konservativ und muß nicht jeden neuen
> lüttütü haben,meine jüngste rolle ist weit über 10 jahre alt,weder von
> ...


 
Wie willst du dann auf Grundnah stehende Räuber z.B. Barsche fischen? Muschelbänke sind immer Top auf Barsch. Ein Wurf mit geflochtenem Vorfach in die Muschelbank und Zack ist die Schnur ab!
Geflochtene als Vorfach zu verwenden bei einer Mono- Hauptschnur ist schlicht und einfach Blödsinn! Das hat nix mit Konservativ zu tun! Ist einfach Hirnrissig weil erstens geflochtene viel Sichtbarer ist und sie einfach nicht abriebsbeständig ist! Da macht es dann mehr Sinn gar kein Vorfach zu benutzen!
Wenn du trotzdem gut fängst, dann ist das ja toll aber sinnvoll ist deine Montage sicher nicht!

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ja, 0.07mm auf der Verpackung.
> Die PowerLine von GigaFish hat auch so ungefaehr die Ausmaße, relle 0.25mm kommen eher hin; auch wenn dieses Geflecht schon vergleichsweise duenn ist.
> Nur: Dir bringt doch so 'ne Schnur nix... Also... Ick mein', da gibt's (reell) duenneres Material, mit dem Du es auf WESENTLICH mehr Wurfweite auf der UL-Combo bringst, ohne wirkliche Tragkrafteinschraenkungen hinnehmen zu muessen.





Urteile nicht über Schnüre die du nicht fischt.
Teste sie und du wirst die Einstellung ändern, dagegen kannst du jede Nanofil etc knicken.

http://www.tackle-monkey.com/varivas-avani-sebass-premium-pe.html


----------



## Pfiffikuss (13. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Urteile nicht über Schnüre die du nicht fischt.
> Teste sie und du wirst die Einstellung ändern, dagegen kannst du jede Nanofil etc knicken
> 
> http://www.tackle-monkey.com/varivas-avani-sebass-premium-pe.html



100% agree...#6


----------



## FranzJosef (13. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*

Ich hab' keinen Bock auf dieselbe sinnlose Diskussion wie immer...
Es gibt KEINE geflochtene Schnur, die duenner als 0.10mm ist. Fertig, aus. Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen.

PS:
Selbst die 08er Nanofil ist dicker als 'ne 14er Mono. 
PPS:
Ich hab' hier mehr als 20 verschiedene Flechtschnuere liegen, dass reicht um sich 'n Bild zu machen. Auch wenn die 50€/100m-Schnuere nicht dabei sind.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. September 2012)

*AW: UL Spinnfischen - Stahlvorfach?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Auch wenn die 50€/100m-Schnuere nicht dabei sind.




Genau dann solltest du über diese keine Einschätzung abgeben #h


----------

